# MLB Extra Innings Free Preview 7/12-7/18



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mid Season Free Preview Week. Didn't see anything on what the half season price will be this year yet.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

What channels are they on E*? I don't see them anywhere.   :lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

That's funny.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> That's funny.


Even funnier that the OP rejects free terrestrial radio for music programming he has to pay roughly $28 a month for and is all gaga over a free preview of MLB EI.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Please explain how I'm going 'gaga'? I saw the info online and I'm reposting it here to let others know in case anyone is interested. And by the way, I already subscribe to MLB Extra Innings. And I pay $47 for radio, not $28.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve, there's a new definition of "gaga". It's different when you're living on a rock ... Where did you see this free EI info posted?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Time Warner Buffalo website.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/WNY

The free previews for the sports packages are not provider specific, so the info is correct for both D* an cable and the MLB EI free preview is always right after the All Star Game, and the All Star Game is the 10th. Half season package is $129.00. Surprisingly no info on InDemands website yet. My TW Franchise (Rochester) doesn't even have the free preview info up yet on thei webpage.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well it's been almost 5 days and still no reply on how I'm going gaga, me thinks some one has a grudge against satellite radio. (Why else bring it up)


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Well it's been almost 5 days and still no reply on how I'm going gaga, me thinks some one has a grudge against satellite radio. (Why else bring it up)


Must be a fan of CENSORED broadcasting. I don't know how anyone listens to regular radio.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

emrmc said:


> Must be a fan of CENSORED broadcasting. I don't know how anyone listens to regular radio.


Easy. Flip on the power button and hit the station that you want to listen to.


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

purtman said:


> Easy. Flip on the power button and hit the station that you want to listen to.


Here in the NYC area, I would have a hard time finding a regular radio station I would want to listen to. not to mention 26 minutes of commercials per hour.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Well it's been almost 5 days and still no reply on how I'm going gaga, me thinks some one has a grudge against satellite radio. (Why else bring it up)


Because clearly you don't see the dichomety.....you are obviously gaga on satellite radio paying $48 a month, but would not pay less than that per month for MLB....instead wetting your pants when their was a free preview.

If you have decided that you want to pay for entertainment (as you and I clearly have) go ahead and pay for it - which you have decided to do in some cases - but not all.



emrmc said:


> Must be a fan of CENSORED broadcasting. I don't know how anyone listens to regular radio.


You mean like Opie and Anthony being suspended from XM for comments they made? That kind of censorship?



emrmc said:


> Here in the NYC area, I would have a hard time finding a regular radio station I would want to listen to. not to mention 26 minutes of commercials per hour.


Since over 95% of Americans listen to AM or FM radio each week - and no station in NYC runs 26 minutes of commercials each hour, clearly it seems some people here REALLY do like to play with the truth.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Because clearly you don't see the dichomety.....you are obviously gaga on satellite radio paying $48 a month, but would not pay less than that per month for MLB....instead wetting your pants when their was a free preview.


Wow you are reading way too into this. My first post was "MLB Extra Innings Free Preview 7/12-7/18 Mid Season Free Preview Week. Didn't see anything on what the half season price will be this year yet." I'm not wetting my pants over anything, I wasn't overly exaggerating anything, didn't throw in any of my own comments. I was simply informing the rest of this site about the free preview. What is so bad about that?

And in case you missed it the first time I said it, I already paid my $159.96 for Extra Innings about a week after the InDemand deal was finalized. And even if I didn't, what difference would it make.



> And, btw, since over 95% of Americans listen to AM or FM radio each week


Good for them, maybe one day they'll wake up and realize what they're missing. In the past 5 years over 14 million people said no to commercials, limited playlists and the rest of the garbage local radio brings in and have subscribed to satellite radio. That's a faster consumer adaption rate then cable TV, satellite TV and the internet. And I can listen to more MLB games on XM then wach on EI anyhow.


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Since over 95% of Americans listen to AM or FM radio each week - and no station in NYC runs 26 minutes of commercials each hour, clearly it seems some people here REALLY do like to play with the truth.


Well last time I listened to K-Rock in NYC when Howard Stern was still on, they were running 26 minutes per hour, the whole last 2 years he was on. Most stations probably run between 16-18 minutes of commercial per hour so I guess I should have not been so broad in my statement, less you take it as truth. Either way I can tell you I haven't missed those long commercials. And yes HS has commercials too but maybe 3-5 minutes per hour.

If I want to listen to music there are lots of choices of commercial free programming.

If AM/FM have 95% of the radio market why would they care if 2 small companies, XM/Sirius merge? The radio lobbyists are working overtime down in DC making sure each congressman knows what a threat it is to them.

Face it radio is like VHS a few years ago, sure lots of people have it but there are a lot of people who are looking over the fence to see what is next with these so called DVDs. Consumers are longing for commercial free radio, expanded playlists and unique content - censored or uncensored.

I don't know about you but I don't like being treated like a 10 year old kid that needs to be protected by my government. Let the free market decide what succeeds and what fails.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well the free preview is in full swing. Not sure if InDemand did this just for the free preview, but including 2 games last night, a total of 13 games are scheduled to be in HD over the next week. Keep it up guys!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Well the free preview is in full swing. Not sure if InDemand did this just for the free preview, but including 2 games last night, a total of 13 games are scheduled to be in HD over the next week. Keep it up guys!


Steve,
I've caught some. But either Thursday or Friday night, it looked like HD lite. Did you notice that?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I cought the Indians game Friday evening and the Dodgers/Giants game Friday night in HD and picture quality was excellent as always on Time Warner here. The FS Bay Area coverage did seem more crisp then the Indians on STO, but the both looked excellent.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

purtman said:


> Steve,
> I've caught some. But either Thursday or Friday night, it looked like HD lite. Did you notice that?


I agree. Compared to Verizon HD, the cable MLB HD looks like HD lite on my 768P, 3 1/2 year old plasma. But on my six month old 1080P plasma, the HD quality of in Demand HD does not look like HD lite. That must be because the 1080P plasma improves the picture.

I generally tune into both HD games every nite. There usually is an east coast
game at 7:00PM and a west coast game at 10:00PM. A couple of days there
were three games with an afternoon game thrown in.

Last year, I thought it was great with 3 HD games a week on INHD and five or
six games a week on Dish Network. But this year, there are 12 to 14 games a 
week on MLB HD and it has been really great. The HD broadcasts of many different teams have been presented. Not just YES and SNY. There has been NESN, FSN Detroit, STO, the Dodgers, Braves, Mariners, Giants, Angels, etc.


----------

